# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Vanuatu, Tonga, Western Samoa, and Fiji

## Australia

Hoping someone could give me some tips on traveling to Vanuatu, Tonga, West Samoa, and Fiji.  I am mostly looking for names of backpacker hostels or cheap places to stay and more specifically, places that cater to surfers. Also interested if anybody has any general knowledge or advice to offer to someone who has never traveled to these places.  Thanks.

----------

